# La mostruosa parata di Donnarumma sul rigore di Dybala. Video.



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ecco la mostruosa parata di Donnarumma sul rigore di Dybala nella partita tra il Milan e la Juve, valevole per la supercoppa italiana, vinta dalla squadra rossonera ai rigori proprio grazie alla prodezza di Gigio. 

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ahaha la faccia di Marotta a 0:22 da quel quid in più a questo video!


----------



## Tic (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ciaoneeeeee dybala, mister 100 milioni, meglio di messi etc


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Dicembre 2016)

Un mostro.
Niente di meno niente di più


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gigio è un mostro, ma che il nano la tirava lì lo sapevano anche i sassi...classico tiro "a chiudere" da mancino


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mamma mia che fenomeno


----------



## Black (23 Dicembre 2016)

godo ancora!! grande Gigio


----------

